# Specific Gravity of Essential Oils



## Bubbles Galore

I'd like to put this link here to help when we're trying to find out specific gravity of essential oils.

http://www.thegoodscentscompany.com/essentlx-a.html


----------



## elmtree

I don't see any specific gravity on the ten oils I've looked up. Is that located somewhere else?


----------



## Lindy

When looking for the SG for an EO check the MSDS for it which should be available from your supplier....


----------



## CaraBou

What does the specific gravity of oils tell you about how it will soap?


----------



## Lindy

It affects the weight of ingredients.  For instance if you use SM3 you can put in the SG of each item to get an accurate weight measurement.


----------



## elmtree

Lindy said:


> It affects the weight of ingredients.  For instance if you use SM3 you can put in the SG of each item to get an accurate weight measurement.




Yup that's why I need it. Many of the MSDS do t have it. Ugh


----------

